# Frage zu SQL-Pattern



## Shams (13. Feb 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur sql-Syntax. Ich habe folgende for-Schleife:


```
for rec in ( select table_name
                 from participants_tables
                where SUBSTR( table_name, 1, instr(table_name, '_')-1  ) in ('BN_%,HD_%,XT_%') )
```
d. h. er soll die in den durch die Patterns in ('BN_%,HD_%,XT_%') enthaltenen Ausdrücke suchen.


Geht das so?


----------



## CptSocket (13. Feb 2015)

Hallo Shams

Im Standard geht das soviel ich weiss nicht. Du müsstest die verschiedenen Bedingungen mit einem OR verknüpfen. Mit welcher Datenbank arbeitest du? Allenfalls gibt es herstellerspezifische Erweiterungen - Oracle bietet z.B. REGEX_LIKE an (siehe REGEXP_LIKE).


Freundliche Grüsse
CptSocket


----------



## Thallius (13. Feb 2015)

Wo genau soll er nach den ausdrücken suchen? In jeder beliebigen Spalte der Tabelle?

Normalerweise macht man solche suchen mit "like"

Gruß

Claus


----------

